# Seagull pier



## Shark30 (Jul 7, 2010)

what kinds of fish can be caught at seagull pier ? how deep is the water at seagull ?


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Depth about 300 ft? Fish Cobia, Clearnose Skates, Black Drum, Red Drum, Croakers, Bluefish, Sea Mullet, Tautog in season and different types of sharks. Oh the bridge fee went up to $15 bucks from $13 last year.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Different Species can be had if your target them right. This month should be spade fish , fish with clam. But your spot, small sea bass , croakers , skates , cow nose, dog sharks are the usually suspects ocasionaly you will get ribbons and grey trout . Drum should be around anytime now ,they are coming in late .Blacks and reds. Sheep's shouldn't be too far away. Cobia in the bay but Buckroe pier usually where you want to be for the Brown suit Man. .


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Most common catch or bait stealers are croakers and those sea mullets err roundheads. Hopefully the other fishes show up just in time for me I love that place. Doesn't get too crowded or at least I have more room to maneuver than buckroe pier.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

marv1234 said:


> Depth about 300 ft? Fish Cobia, Clearnose Skates, Black Drum, Red Drum, Croakers, Bluefish, Sea Mullet, Tautog in season and different types of sharks. Oh the bridge fee went up to $15 bucks from $13 last year.


Yeah, carpooling is a good idea for this pier.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

30 ft deep


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

marv1234 said:


> Depth about 300 ft? Fish Cobia, Clearnose Skates, Black Drum, Red Drum, Croakers, Bluefish, Sea Mullet, Tautog in season and different types of sharks. Oh the bridge fee went up to $15 bucks from $13 last year.





rwh said:


> 30 ft deep


Yeah, rwh is more correct, though it depends on where on the pier you are and where you cast and what the tide is. marv1234 is an order of magnitude off. As for species available: any and all that come into the bay.


----------



## Shark30 (Jul 7, 2010)

How big of a shark can i expect ? what types of sharks can be caught from seagull ?


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Sandbars mostly but occasionally duskys, average 3 to 4 feet some bigger some smaller, personally I catch a lot of sandbars from the beach but occasionally hook spinners and blacktips and last year quite a few sandtigers were caught over 7ft from the beach on casted baits, backbay is a good place to fish if your looking for decent size sharks...........geo


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Year round sharks are dogfish.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

marv1234 said:


> Year round sharks are dogfish.


what does that even mean?


----------



## Shark30 (Jul 7, 2010)

does king mackerel ever get caught at seagull ? how big do the string rays get there ?


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Dogfish can be caught year round with cut bait. Even in December they can be caught.


----------



## LandShark (May 24, 2015)

geo said:


> Sandbars mostly but occasionally duskys, average 3 to 4 feet some bigger some smaller, personally I catch a lot of sandbars from the beach but occasionally hook spinners and blacktips and last year quite a few sandtigers were caught over 7ft from the beach on casted baits, backbay is a good place to fish if your looking for decent size sharks...........geo


tried sending you a PM but your box is all filled up. looking for more info on these sharks you've been having luck with


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

LandShark said:


> tried sending you a PM but your box is all filled up. looking for more info on these sharks you've been having luck with


Just fish like you would for drum, 8/0 hook freshest bait you can get/catch.....geo


----------



## LandShark (May 24, 2015)

haha make it sound so easy. got the yak to paddle the big baits out, penn 9/0, homemade 20' leaders copied off of txsharkfishing, all the shark fishing goodies i could... nothing to show for! i'll try drumming out on the pier and see what i can get. where in backbay do you go? i've only passed it going to sandbridge


----------

